# 5'11" 165lbs. Starting cycle test E, trying to gain weight fast. HELP?



## jnelson47 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been researching all the GNC bullshit; weight gainers, proteins, creatines. None of it seem worth the hype or money. What would be the best way to gain mass fast while im taking this cycle of enanthate?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jnelson47* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## coolermaster1219 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Ok*



jnelson47 said:


> I've been researching all the GNC bullshit; weight gainers, proteins, creatines. None of it seem worth the hype or money. What would be the best way to gain mass fast while im taking this cycle of enanthate?


 
Just Test E and what? you don???t need the bullshit GNC protein and supplements? Well Wal*mart has better prices on that stuff, man plz move this post and bro you need to step it up if you want to run with the big dogs. A fictional character that I would think of that wants to be a big MOFO would run Deca 500ml a week and Test E or cyp 500 a week.  that would be 250 each twice a week, oh and lets top it off with 50 ml a day of Drol.  Fucking makes me wish I was in my 20's again.


----------

